# bent frame?



## cfdeng7 (Jan 7, 2009)

Hey guys my buddy just picked up an f250 like mine with a fisher plow on it. well the plow is off center by like 2 inches. the lift triangle is not centered on the truck. its weird the truck drives straight it doesnt look like it was in a wreck but when the plow is hooked up its not centered. i think the frame must be tweaked but it drives perfectly straight so i just dont get it. any ideas?


----------



## MileHigh (Nov 6, 2007)

Im thinking the install of the plow mount on the truck is a little off?

I don't know fisher mounts, but I think my meyer is a tad bit off too.

I would just plow man.


----------



## GPS (Jun 27, 2008)

The quick test would be to hook his truck to your plow, just to make sure it's not the plow upright that's twisted. If it proves that the truck is totally at fault, make sure the plow mount is still positioned on the truck frame correctly. No missing or loose hardware that has one side push plate lower than the other. If it all looks OK, you could have the truck checked on a frame machine. 

Might be a good idea to check this quickly. If the truck's frame is bent, I'd try to get my money back.


----------



## DareDog (Oct 22, 2007)

pictures???


----------



## cfdeng7 (Jan 7, 2009)

im going to look at it tmrw again and bring my plow down to hook it up the frame and mount looked fine by eye. no vissible bends or anything but his plow is like 2 inches off center. so we'll see if its his plow but i doubt it the frame must be bent. which is weird cuz the truck drives perfectly


----------



## cfdeng7 (Jan 7, 2009)

ill try and get some pics too


----------



## cfdeng7 (Jan 7, 2009)

alright me and my buddy cant figure this out. the plow mounts are mounted correctly and look fine. the frame does not have any visible damage. the body panels all line up perfectly and are original. the truck drives dead straight and rides mint but the plow is still like 2 inches of center!


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

Did you went under F250 front end's frame and measure how tall from frame to ground. Do on both side then see if it same.

I would say plow's A frame is bent.


----------



## cfdeng7 (Jan 7, 2009)

no it was pouring rain today but we hooked his truck to my plow which is pretty much brand new and its not centered. like the point on the lift triangle is 2 inches towards the driverside of the truck.


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

Did you look all bolts to make sure they not bent like this one.


----------



## cfdeng7 (Jan 7, 2009)

i just ran outside and looked at his truck and the bolts dont look bent but theres a little gap between the plow mount and the frame which is kinda weird.


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

cfdeng7;829450 said:


> i just ran outside and looked at his truck and the bolts dont look bent but theres a little gap between the plow mount and the frame which is kinda weird.


That mean bolt been stretch cause by preview owner who ram at frozen pile.


----------



## cfdeng7 (Jan 7, 2009)

so if we replace all the hardware should be all set? it didnt really look like they were bent so what happens if the holes where drilled incorrectly? plate it over and redrill?


----------



## metallihockey88 (Dec 12, 2008)

maybe try tightening everything up or pullin all the bolts out and using new hardware. worst case if you decided to remount it you have the hardware.


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

cfdeng7;829477 said:


> so if we replace all the hardware should be all set? it didnt really look like they were bent so what happens if the holes where drilled incorrectly? plate it over and redrill?


It not matter if bolt look not bent. You remove bolts you would see it.

My friend's 01 F250 with Boss rt3. His plow couldn't went higher to hood. Half way so we replace bolts now it went 5" higher. Bolts were stretch and holes on mount were enlarge due loose bolts.


----------



## hydro_37 (Sep 10, 2006)

Replace the bolts 1 or 2 at a time. That way the mount will stay in place while you replace the bolts.


----------



## cfdeng7 (Jan 7, 2009)

alright will do. also if the holes are a little off can i just redrill them a size up to move them a little bit and use larger hardware?


----------



## buckwheat_la (Oct 11, 2009)

you could, something else to consider, (and i don't know a lot about truck blades on pickups) however if the mounting is on the front of the frame, it is posible to have a bent frame and not affect the front suspension or the rest of the truck, if you want a sure fire way of checking is finding a perfectly flat and level piece of concrete, check it with a 5 foot level first, then park your truck on it, and take measurements to the ground along your entire frame on both sides (this is basically what a body shop does to straightening a frame) also if you find yourself having to get it straightened, identify where the bends may be, it should save you money at the body shop in the long run.


----------



## no lead (Dec 10, 2008)

plow with it until it becomes a major issue. it will probably last 4 ever.


----------

